# Teton Gravity Research film 11/12 at Redhook Brewery Portsmouth,NH



## NHpowderhound (Aug 12, 2005)

Tangerine Dream is set for 11/12 at the Redhook in Portsmouth. I'll be there! Any other AZ'ers planning on seeing this? 
http://www.tetongravity.com/td/tdTour_Schedule.php
Check out the archives of the "Clip of the Week"
http://www.tetongravity.com/cotw/cotwarcive.html
Disclaimer:Any AZ'er sufferung from severe ski withdrawrl should not view the Clips of the Week.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 12, 2005)

the trailer looked pretty good.  i have been busying myself this summer reviewing ski movies from years past so i am pleased to have more offerings to pick from!  

i was thinking that the burlington show would be better for me, by holy crap, mix master mike is playing after the movie in portsmouth.  i would actually be more excited about seeing mix master mike despite my love of ski movies!  one of the better turntabalists around.  not really a bestie's fan persey, but rather a breakbeat DJ that enjoys talent behind the decks.

probably will see you there but i am not 100%.


----------



## salida (Aug 12, 2005)

i'll be there i love watching movies at the red hook


----------



## NHpowderhound (Aug 12, 2005)

riverc0il wrote 





> mix master mike is playing after the movie in portsmouth


I'll be digging out my parachute pants from 1984! Time to brush up on my windmill  :lol: 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 12, 2005)

nice!  can't wait to see your power move NHPH!
:beer:


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 13, 2005)

I go the red movies every year, but 11/11 seems late.  I maybe skiing that day and the following weekend.  I'm guessing that is the day SR opens.

So it all depends if I'm skiing that day or the following one.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Oct 22, 2005)

It's getting closer, any more AZ'ers headed to the Redhook show?
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2005)

i'm doing the kmart thing so prob won't be down


----------



## NHpowderhound (Nov 4, 2005)

I just made an edit in my original post and subject title. I mistakenly listed the date of the event as 11/11 but it is 11/12. Sorry if I messed anyone up. :dunce: 
((*
*))NHPH


----------

